# Menstrual cup and tipping



## Silvertree (Nov 2, 2004)

I've been using a Mooncup (UK version of the Divacup, like The Keeper only silicone) for two years now and I am still ecstatic about using it because it's really changed my life. Anyway, it's fantastic, however I am still curious as to something I found while using it ï¿½ most people can cut the stems off their menstrual cups without any bother, however if I cut my steam all the way off the cup rolls all the way over onto one side, it still works but it becomes a little messy to remove when it isn't upright (I got a replacement straight away despite being over the money back guarantee because it seems as though I am a rarity). I have regular swabs and smears, but no one has ever said that there is anything odd about my vagina, I asked the nurse at my last smear test but the nurse didnï¿½t even know what a menstrual cup was let alone what I was trying to ask her, Iï¿½ve yet to find anyone who has had the same problem, although it works fine with the steam still in tact I'm just curious as to why my cup tips without a steam ï¿½ anyone have any ideas or had a similar experience?


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I've never used one but am curious about them. I have trouble using tampons because they seem to make my cramps worse early in my period, plus my body will push them outward when I'm cramping and passing clots, so the tampon is no longer in the proper comfortable position. And when I'm done cramping, my flow is light enough that the tampon is usually too dry when it is time to remove it. Does the menstrual cup avoid these problems?


----------



## Silvertree (Nov 2, 2004)

Cups do get rid of these problems, I've had a lot of women tell me that their cramps have improved since using a cup, and they defiantly do not cause the dryness problem, tampons cause dryness, splitting and friction even if you don't notice ï¿½ although if you do notice it then it may be down to using a tampon too large for your flow ï¿½ and that tends to add to pains, also if you use a brand like Tampax that expands lengthways it can cause cramping. With cups they are made from plastics, silicone or rubber so there is no rubbing or messing around with natural lubrication, all around cups are far safer than tampons too. They have a load of plus points, like leaving them in for longer, cleaner, more comfortable etc. I'm bias but then it never hurts to try yourself; Mooncup: Silicone reusable cup, offers a 3 month money back guarantee. http://www.divacup.com/ : Silicone reusable cup, offers a years money back guarentee. http://www.thekeeper.com/ : Rubber reusable cup, offers a 3 month money back guarantee. http://www.softcup.com : disposable plastic cups, offer free samples provided you pay for P&P.


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

I had never ever heard of this....


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I have tried the Instead disposable cup when it first came out, but I couldn't get the hang of inserting it properly. I've heard things like the Mooncup might be easier to use? Maybe I will try it or the Keeper and see how it works. The only thing is, right now I skip periods by staying on birth control for a few months at a time without placebos, and so I couldn't get a good trial in 3 months without changing that. I'll think about it, though.


----------



## Silvertree (Nov 2, 2004)

Yeah, I ordered some Insteads from the US just to see what they were like and I've not gotten the hang of them either, they are huge and I can't seem to get the things the right way up. Other types of menstrual cups are far easier in my opinion, I got it in straight away, although it took a few cycles before I was able to put it in without thinking about it. My flatmate has vaginismus but even she has managed to get hers in - although that mainly because she was so desperate to stop using commercial pads.Divacups have a full year to try them out - I also like divacups better too, I think they are a bit cheaper, silicone (so in my opinion easier to clean, monitor flow and doesn't leave rubber taste/smell in your vagina), plus their customer service is a LOT better than the Keeper's.


----------

